

SEC Makes Ousting Board Members Easier - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703632304575451572616571774.html?mod=WSJ_hps_LEFTWhatsNews

======
markstansbury
Could someone remind me of what the theory is behind protecting directors from
shareholders. In other words, why does the Republican Party always favor
entrenched management and directors over the actual, legal owners of the
company?

